#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  NET Virtua 500 mega: Você já usou?

## harpia

Boa noite, senhores.
Estou pesquisando sobre avaliações do plano de 500 mega que a net virtua oferece. Gostaria de saber se alguém já utilizou em provedor e pode compartilhar a experiência desse serviço, inclusive sobre o cabeamento que eles levam até o local de instalação e se a franquia de 500gb é real de fato. Será que vale os R$1.019,90 mensais + a taxa de instalação?
Obrigado a todos!

----------


## ronei10

Tem limite de dados

----------


## JulianoVB

Não vale a pena, devido ao limite de dados, aqui os clientes baixam em media 10 giga a cada 3/4 dias digamos que baixem 50 giga no mês, você não conseguiria manter 10 clientes na sua rede, e ainda teria que cobra no minimo R$ 102,00 de cada um nas mensalidade pra poder empatar custo de link x Receita!

----------


## TheGodfather

> Boa noite, senhores.
> Estou pesquisando sobre avaliações do plano de 500 mega que a net virtua oferece. Gostaria de saber se alguém já utilizou em provedor e pode compartilhar a experiência desse serviço, inclusive sobre o cabeamento que eles levam até o local de instalação e se a franquia de 500gb é real de fato. Será que vale os R$1.019,90 mensais + a taxa de instalação?
> Obrigado a todos!



Talvez valha os R$ 19,90... Mas esses milt e tantos reais, nunca!!! A NET não faz clientes, faz vítimas...

----------


## harpia

Mas nos planos normais aqui de até 120 mega não está tendo a franquia, imaginei que esse também não possuiria.

----------


## ronei10

Por isso perguntei. As franquias estão suspensas por enquanto.

----------


## harpia

Confirmei com a net hoje sobre a questão da franquia, agora só falta atestar a qualidade técnica:

"Prezado cliente,

Recebemos o seu e-mail solicitando informações sobre Franquia de Consumo Vírtua.
Na NET todas as opções de banda larga fixa comercializadas, possuem velocidades de conexão e suas respectivas franquias mensais de consumo. Este modelo é praticado pela empresa desde o lançamento do serviço NET VÍRTUA, está previsto em contrato e se encontra em total conformidade com a regulamentação da ANATEL que trata do serviço de banda larga fixa e dos direitos dos consumidores de serviços de telecomunicações. 
Contudo, em cumprimento à recente decisão da ANATEL, a redução de velocidade após o esgotamento da franquia, assim como a venda de franquia adicional, estão suspensas por prazo indeterminado. A empresa informa que está dando integral cumprimento a referida decisão."

Quem por acaso conhecer alguém que já utilizou esse plano peça para que compartilhe a experiência, pois se eles levam a fibra até o local, é provável que não seja lá tão ruim.

----------


## deson00

O que pode ser ruim no caso de fibra é o equipamento instalado ser muito tabajara, mas se tiver como vc por o seu equipamento como ja fizeram na vivo e outros provedores vc poderia por uma ccr no lugar do modem ou roteador da net e garantir o ótimo serviço por usa conta.

----------


## philmaster

Esta historia de que o limite de trafego não esta funcionando e mentira, coloca na sua rede e começa a usar um alto trafego e depois vai la no "minha net " e ele vai te mostrar o trafego excedente e o teu link vai começar a navegar perto de 10 megas até fechar o mês, utilizávamos um link net "para serviços lixo" nos 2 primeiros meses funcionaram perfeitamente depois o bloqueio foi ativado e fomos obrigados a cancelar .

----------


## harpia

Decidi não arriscar. Eu uso adsl 60 mega, está indo bem até agora, mas estou focando no link dedicado. Até poderia fazer um teste, mas só mesmo se eu já fosse um provedor de médio porte. 
Obrigado a todos.

----------


## chocobama

Coloque outros 2 de 60 e balanceie. Coloque clientes na rede, faça mais dinheiro e com capital em mãos aí sim parta para link dedicado, ptt, AS...

----------

